# Good riding in North Delaware



## 16k-rpm (Jul 19, 2012)

Is there any good riding in north delaware near the brandywine area?

Also does anyone know of any groups to ride with in the area?

And one more question how unusual is it to hook up a road bike to a car to hit some good quiet roads lol, i know its common for MTB to hit the trail head but what about road cycling?

Thanks


----------



## STS_PA (Jun 26, 2006)

There is lots of good riding in the Delaware-PA border area. Check out the White Clay and Brandywine Bicycling clubs for organized rides. If you want to venture a little further north, the West Chester Cycling Club has numerous rides in the area as well.


----------



## S2k552m (Apr 23, 2012)

do you mean drive to a ride start? I have been doing it for years to get to quiet areas or specific terrain.

Lancaster has a cycling club too. Personally have not ridden with any of them due to time conflicts. Depending on how strong you are there are a few team rides too I could suggest (just need to dig out the information).

STS is right, there is nice riding along the border, I like the landendurg area ... so is the PA-MD border area, pretty much from Atglen to Drumore (in PA) down to Port Deposit to Calvert (in MD).
lots of nice quiet roads.


----------



## Shinjukan (Aug 22, 2011)

White Clay Bicycle Club (WCBC-home page) is more apt to the OP's preference being the North Delaware area (Wilmington/Centerville/Hockessin). But just be extra careful should you decide to join in one of their rides or follow their routes. North Delaware is a very busy area especially during weekdays. So many cars are crammed on its roads due to the presence of many companies there. And since it's mostly flat but with little to no road shoulders to ride on, it's quite dangerous especially when some cars go whizzing by. One of the club's founding members got killed last month by a car while on a ride in Wilmington.


----------



## 16k-rpm (Jul 19, 2012)

Thanks for the replys. I was driving some of the back roads (route 82"creek road in de), kennet pike, 842, 162, 100 "creek road in pa") and seen a bunch of riders. 

Im guessing the area is quiet and popular with riders?


----------



## Shinjukan (Aug 22, 2011)

Yes, those roads you mentioned are quite popular to cyclists because of its winding, shade-covered, and generally well-paved surfaces. But so are the motorists who some of them have failed dreams of becoming the next Indy or Formula One driver. These guys are especially dangerous to share the road with, whether you're a cyclist or another motorist, because they drive at speeds way above the speed limit, slaloms the curves and sometimes with hairline escape from a total wreckage.

There has been a never-ending contentious debate between cyclists and motorists over these roads, including the ones you mentioned. Drivers don't want us cyclists to be using these roads because they claim it's for our own safety. Cyclists also don't want to give up their rights to pass by these roads so it's really a push-pull heated exchange.

My suggestion to you is to hook up with the following clubs who know the area better:

Brandywine Bicycle Club
Delaware Valley Bicycle Club
White Clay Bicycle Club

Ask their members as to what those alternative routes are that bypass these busy roads. The general pointer nowadays is to avoid those roads that have numbers on it--82, 100, 842, 10, etc. -- because even though they're rural roads, most people these days live in suburban areas so these roads see a pretty good amount of vehicle traffic whether on a weekday or a weekend.


----------



## crossracer (Jun 21, 2004)

Ive ridden out by kennet square for years with very little proble,s. I think alot has to do with what time of day you ride. I tend to ride around 9:30 am so most the roads are free and clear. 

If you want to ride, let me know and we can go out and ill show you the roads. 

Bill


----------

